# Applying for SRRV visa while in Philippines



## itsabouttime (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi, currently living in Thailand on a non-o immigrant visa for retirement purposes. I am a US veteran with a valid uniform services id card. If I apply for the new SRRV visa can I use the id card since I do not have my dd-214 here in Thailand. I am not retired but a veteran who meets the age and income qualifications. I will probably stay in Angeles city while processing the SRRV docs and would appreciate recommendation of places to stay. Just need a clean room an aircon near food and transportation. I hope to be in the Philippines sometime after June 9th. Thx Chris


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Chris and welcome. Looks like Thailand is a good place not to be right now. Others will or should have info on the visa issue.

I'd suggest staying outa Angeles unless you know the in's and out's of the police setups and all that goes with it. Subic Bay would be a good area without the hassles and risks.

Hope you get the visa information you need to get started...


----------



## itsabouttime (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you... I could stay in or near Subic.. read elsewhere Carlo works for the retirement authority and visits both cities. I have been in Asia for a while... never boring learning the ends and outs of a new place. I was in north India enjoying cool weather in the Himalayas during the coup and arrived in Bangkok last night. Was surprised to not see any military presence anywhere.

Thanks again ... and will help out here when I learn more... Chris


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

itsabouttime said:


> Thank you... I could stay in or near Subic.. read elsewhere Carlo works for the retirement authority and visits both cities. I have been in Asia for a while... never boring learning the ends and outs of a new place. I was in north India enjoying cool weather in the Himalayas during the coup and arrived in Bangkok last night. Was surprised to not see any military presence anywhere.
> 
> Thanks again ... and will help out here when I learn more... Chris


Wow I lived in Bangkok for 5 years loved it but there were no issues back then.
Anyway is there a reason you want a SRRV. The deposit you must have for the SRRV is reportable to IRS. Living in Thailand might be tough to get a police check unless you have one updated from a place in the U.S. then you'll need that certified by the Philippine Embassy.


----------



## itsabouttime (Jun 5, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> Wow I lived in Bangkok for 5 years loved it but there were no issues back then.
> Anyway is there a reason you want a SRRV. My assumption is you are not married.


I like the freedom of going and coming when I want without extensons etc. I just aplied for the one year multiple entry toursit visa for Phil and should allow plenty of time to work through the SRRV visa... I live in Bangkok now... its good city but the pollution is getting pretty bad and the coup just makes it not the top place on my list right now. So choice was southern Cambodia or Phil..... Phil won out since I can use VA in Manila and some western contacts is not a bad thing once in a while. Have a Thai GF who may join me later..


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well I am an 2 yr veteran of VA in Manila.. The OPC is good if you have any disabilities. So if you have any questions let me know


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

From what I have read, you will need $1500 for a time deposit and the application process costs around $1400. The SRRV card will cost $20 for the first 3 years and $30 to renew for the next. 

Got this info from another forum.

I would be interested in any info you have on the multiple entry tourist visa that you are currently working on.


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

jon1 said:


> From what I have read, you will need $1500 for a time deposit and the application process costs around $1400. The SRRV card will cost $20 for the first 3 years and $30 to renew for the next.
> 
> Got this info from another forum.
> 
> I would be interested in any info you have on the multiple entry tourist visa that you are currently working on.


Their website still shows $10 on some pages and $360 on others. However the PRA people that I know told me that it was raised to $360 a year a few years ago. The deposit amount depends on your age and whether or not you have a pension over a certain amount per month. It also depends on the type of SRRV that you select. I have some contacts that can help anyone that is interested in learning more. The process was painful for me until I got to know these people. 

The $1500 deposit and $10 renewal fee is for former diplomats former Filipino citizens.

I think that the latest information is available at this link --> PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority


----------



## itsabouttime (Jun 5, 2014)

jon1 said:


> From what I have read, you will need $1500 for a time deposit and the application process costs around $1400. The SRRV card will cost $20 for the first 3 years and $30 to renew for the next.
> 
> Got this info from another forum.
> 
> I would be interested in any info you have on the multiple entry tourist visa that you are currently working on.


Thanks, I meet the retirement age and income requirements and also meet VA care eligibility requirements.

Philippines tourist visa was very simple. Went to Phil Embassy website for Thailand and they have a visa fillable pdf form. Filled it out printed and attached a recent 2x2 photo along with copy of passport info page and Thai visa. Also attached flights tickets and bank statement from US bank and Thai bank. Went to embassy yesterday and was in and out in five minutes. One day service so today I go back and pick up my passport with the one year multiple entry tourist visa. Cost was $3150 baht or just less than $100 usd. Was told at embassy I can renew it or extend stays while in country.

It was half the cost of my one year non-o immigrant visa in Thailand and the process was so simple for Phil visa compared to my Thai visa. I will keep my Thai visa active since only need one more year then can apply for Thai residence visa... FYI... everyone I had met in the last couple years had mentioned about having to go to the Philippines. 

*Off topic... how would I make dr. appt at VA Manila? I will need meds refilled by end of June.*


----------



## itsabouttime (Jun 5, 2014)

lastyle7 said:


> I'm not sure how you can purchase a one year visa to the Philippines for under
> $100 usd. I paid 3030 pesos for a 59 day visa, next visit same price plus
> $50 usd for ACR-I card. I needed one 2x2 photo along with main and arrival stamp
> in passport photo copied. Next visit will need same plus 3 2x2 photos. Every
> ...



I stull have to leave country every 59 days unless I do an extension.

<Snip>

Visa Type (prices in Thai baht)

Class A Fee (non immigrant tourist)

Class B Fee (non immigrant business)

9(a) Single Entry (3 months validity) A/B 1,050.00 1,400.00 
9(a) Multiple Entry (6 months validity) A/B 2,100.00 2,800.00 
9(a) Multiple Entry (1 year validity) A/B 3,150.00 4,200.00 
9(c) Seaman Visa (Individual) 1,050.00 
. 
Approved visa applications are released on the afternoon of the next working day after application.

Visa applicants are required to submit the following requirements to the Philippine Embassy in Bangkok, Thailand.
◾Tourist Visa [9(A)]
1.Personal appearance;
2.Original passport valid for at least six (6) months and photocopy of passport’s personal data page and visa page;
3.Valid return ticket (roundtrip ticket, or ticket back to Thailand or another destination) and photocopy of the ticket;
4.One ID picture measuring
2” x 2” in size; and
5.Payment of visa fee.

I did the 9(a) Multiple Entry (1 year validity) type A non immigrant visa 3,150.00 Thai baht at Pl embassy in Bangkok


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

itsabouttime said:


> I stull have to leave country every 59 days unless I do an extension.
> 
> <Snip>
> 
> ...


Last January, I got the 6 month visa ext in manila for P8760, then just last week, I got the 6 month visa ext I Cebu for P8360. Its definitely a little cheaper getting the 6 month extension, and also avoids the waiting and other aggravation.

BTW, the 1 year multi-entry tourist visa to the Philippines is NOT available in the Philippines, but be advised that you will still need to get your 2 month or 6 month while you are here. 

I am curious if the Multi-entry 1 year Visa allows you to exit the Philippines without the ECC......Exit Clearance Certificate.


----------

